# Solved: Please help Smitfraud-C.CoreService



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi I have downloaded spybot and it keeps picking this plus other things up. It fixes other issues but this remains, I'm going out of my mind at this stage.
Can anybody help me please, tia
Su


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok read a few threads and have now downloaded HJT but , as with registry mechanic, it keeps gettin shut down before it finishes scanning, I'm at a loss


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh I think i managed to get a copy of the log. It should be an olympic event as i had to do it in under 3 seconds before it disappeared. Gonna try paste it now, fingers crossed I did get it, here goes, deep breath now.......

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:54:41, on 13/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jclbdocjo\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
c:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\Msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\jclbdocjo\lsass.exe
F3 - REG:win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\system32\jclbdocjo\lsass.exe
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 free.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 housecall.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 usa.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 ewido.net
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.ewido.net
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 zonelabs.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.zonelabs.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 download.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 upgrade.bitdefender.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 spywareinfo.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.spywareinfo.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 merijn.org
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.merijn.org
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 sysinternals.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.sysinternals.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 onguardonline.gov
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.onguardonline.gov
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 safety.live.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.paretologic.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 paretologic.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 services.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 www.webroot.com
O1 - Hosts: 1.1.1.1 webroot.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotSnD] "C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe" /autocheck
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: lsass.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {ABB660B6-6694-407B-950A-EDBA5A159722} (DVCDownloadControl) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/davinci/DVCDownloadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Any body?? Please I am desperate, tia
S


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

bump again, i'm almost bald now from pullin my hair out


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

i see a lot of other posts about this same virus. Would I be ok to just follow the advice given to another poster or should I be doing something specific 4 my pc? any help greatly appreciated tia
Su


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have hurt your response time by bumping so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

================
Please Download http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get9 to your desktop.
·	First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot
·	Double click MsnVirRem.exe to run it
·	Once open, click the button labelled "Search and Destroy"
<<Your computer will now be scanned for Infected Files>>
·	When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click OK
·	Now click the "REBOOT" Button.
·	After the Reboot, you WILL receive file not found errors (usually 4) please acknowledge them and continue.
·	A Message should popup from MsnVirRem if not, double click the program again and it will finish
Please Post the contents of C:\msnvirrem.log along with a fresh HijackThis log.

================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, sorry for all thebumps but was like a demented chicken the past few days between virus and lack of sleep ( 4yr olds and chicken pox don't mix well lol)
Any how I hope i have done this right, I followed instructions, thanks for taking the time to post them

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:48:11, on 14/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\retadpu32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [runner1] C:\WINDOWS\retadpu32.exe 61A847B5BBF72811308B2B27128065E9C084320161C4661227A755E9C2933154389A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: lsass.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {ABB660B6-6694-407B-950A-EDBA5A159722} (DVCDownloadControl) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/davinci/DVCDownloadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/15/2007 at 00:46 AM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3254
Trace Rules Database Version: 1265

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:52:18

Memory items scanned : 355
Memory threats detected : 1
Registry items scanned : 5532
Registry threats detected : 2
File items scanned : 51206
File threats detected : 14

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/RetAd
C:\WINDOWS\RETADPU32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RETADPU32.EXE
[runner1] C:\WINDOWS\RETADPU32.EXE
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run#runner1 [ C:\WINDOWS\retadpu32.exe 61A847B5BBF72811308B2B27128065E9C084320161C4661227A755E9C2933154389A ]
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\RETADPU32.EXE-3944FD48.pf

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/Inst2
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\CIARAN KELLY\DESKTOP\WR-1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\WR-1.EXE-16F1B751.pf

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:54:06, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: lsass.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {ABB660B6-6694-407B-950A-EDBA5A159722} (DVCDownloadControl) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/davinci/DVCDownloadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Fix this with HiJackThis  mark it, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - Startup: lsass.lnk = ?


How are things


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

I got an error message
unexpected erro #52 ( bad file name or number) send report to [email protected]
clicked ok and was told to close using task manager an re open but same thing happened


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

In explorer go to 

C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

and remove the lsass entry

post a new log


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

really sorry but I don't follow? Do you mean to open internet explorer and type that into it?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Windows Explorer

Right click START - select explore - navigate to that folder


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

am in startup folder but don't know how to remove isaas entry so sorry


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

left click on it and hit the delete key


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh I really am so sorry I must be wrecking your head by now. when i go to startup folder there is nothing there so i don't know what i should click to delete


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Boot and post a new hijack log


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:46:30, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: lsass.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {ABB660B6-6694-407B-950A-EDBA5A159722} (DVCDownloadControl) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/davinci/DVCDownloadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your help. Would it be ok if I do that tomorrow as I can't stay awake any longer lol or does it realy need to be done now? thanks again


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That fine - I'll see it then


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok thanks a million, will def log in earlier 2moro and hopefully get it all sorted, my brain has stopped working now lol not surprising really seeing as it is 2am. I really appreciate all your help ttys goodnite god bless


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah on the other side of the pond - Cheers


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

yup all the way over in sunny Ireland lol


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, it's me again lol. Hope I did this rite have pasted results below, tia,
Su

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:10:23, on 15/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTtrayp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\livecall.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/firefox
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://home.iol.ie
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @c:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5C051655-FCD5-4969-9182-770EA5AA5565} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {ABB660B6-6694-407B-950A-EDBA5A159722} (DVCDownloadControl) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/davinci/DVCDownloadControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe

SDFix: Version 1.87

Run by Ciaran Kelly on 15/06/2007 at 10:01

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Name:
core

ImagePath:
system32\drivers\core.sys

core - Deleted

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\retadpu32.exe.tmp - Deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\lsass.lnk - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\retadpu.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\core.cache.dsk - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\core.sys - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\wr.txt - Deleted

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

Checking C:\WINDOWS\
C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Checking C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\StubInstaller.exe"="C:\\StubInstaller.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire swarmed installer"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\Msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\Msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Listing Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\Sharing Folders\[email protected]\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\PocketCache Trial Version\BackupRestoreBus.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\SecurDataStorRM\Files\msghxx.dllz
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\SecurDataStorRM\Files\MSVCR71.DLLz
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\PocketCache Trial Version\BackupRestoreBus.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\SecurDataStorRM\Files\msghxx.dllz
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\SecurDataStorRM\Files\MSVCR71.DLLz
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\SecurDataStorRM\Files\CopyFile.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\SecurDataStorRM\Files\SecurDataStor.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\CD Burning\SecurDataStorRM\Files\Viewer.exez
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\SecurDataStorRM\Files\CopyFile.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\SecurDataStorRM\Files\SecurDataStor.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ciaran Kelly\My Documents\SecurDataStorRM\Files\Viewer.exez
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jclbdocjo\lsass.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp

Listing User Accounts:

User accounts for \\THE-KELLYS

Administrator Ciaran Kelly Guest 
HelpAssistant SUPPORT_388945a0

Finished


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How are things???


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi just realised I haven't had any pop ups in a while when i saw your message. Ran another spybot and it did pick up 6 probs but fixed them all and no sign of smitfraud c. Does that mean it is gone? (ohhhhh fingers crossed )


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## sukel74 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for your time and patience in helping me to solve this, I am sending hundres of lucky little "cyber leprechauns" your way. Thanks a million
Su:up:


----------

